# Evaporation



## idris (4 May 2014)

Every year I stress about pond leaks and completely rebuilt our waterfall last summer. How much evaporation should I expect?
It's about 40 sq ft and no more than 2'6" deep with a waterfall. 
Any thoughts on what we should expect?


----------



## foxfish (4 May 2014)

Hi mate, I was a profession koi pond builder for over 30 years and trying to convince costumers that their pond was not leaking but evaporating .. was a real bugbear!! I don't think you can calculate such things as the atmospheric conditions play a huge role.
Think about hanging a wet sheet on the line, if it is warm and breezy the sheet is dry in one hour if it is humid & still it might take four hours, if is raining......
If you then consider you are exposing the contents of your pond to the atmosphere every hour (or whatever) via a waterfall then you can expect considerable evaporation!
To check for leaks you can redirect the waterfall flow directly back to the pond & see if the level drops at the same amount, that would be step one at least.


----------



## idris (6 May 2014)

So obvious when you think about it like that. Thanks.


----------

